# Sweating and Curing



## natmoon (Sep 13, 2007)

Well i still sweat my buds for 2-3 days before i cure them,seems like no one does this anymore,and if not why not?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Well seems like no one does this anymore,and if they do they aint seen this or they aint talking,i always sweat my buds for at least 24 hours before i dry them,usually 48 hours.

I do this because i think it makes the bud stronger and taste better.
When i sweat the buds i put them into a small plastic bag and just put them in right to the top not packed solid just loosely full,then i seal the bag and stab it a good few times over with a pin to let some air get in,and put it somewhere slightly warm not hot though.

Every 12 hours or so you should tip the weed out onto some paper and leave it for 20 minutes or so,then put it back in the bag loosely again not packed in and seal it back up and put in back in the warm place.

After 48 hours you just dry your buds as you usually would.

I read this over 16 years ago and still do it know,maybe its just in my head but the book i read it in said it caused some kind of bio chemical reaction when you sweat and then cure so ive always done that.

I can see how this would be unpractical and dodgy if you have large amounts because of the mold issue,but i reckon its better if you have smallish amounts


----------



## Pool (Sep 14, 2007)

lol, trust me man, anyone here who has the art down on any level, usually uses paper bags too sweat their buds. Check em' out, they work 3 times better.

Just fill a lunch paper bag halfway with the herb, then fold it up as tight as you can. Open the bag and fluff the buds once a day for 1-3 hours the first week. The burp will be shorter as time goes on. For instance I have some herb in bags right now, 8 days since chop. Burped them for an hour yeserday, and am gunna burp them for a half an hour to an hour tonight. As soon as your herb starts smelling more like candy over lawn, they're ready for the jar curing. During the first few weeks of the jar curing, I burp them for about a half hour, till I feel all the moisture is outta the suckers.

P.S.- The reason you sweat your buds, is so that the moisture is slowly released, providing you with smoother/tastier herb. Without the sweating, you'd have too hang them fer another day or two(drying it faster, breaking down more THC, and not as much chlorophyl, leaving you with a harsher smoke), or there'd be some serious mold issues after a week.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 14, 2007)

I will try your paper bag method but i was under the understanding that the paper bags absorb moisture and oils from the bud and suck the moisture out to quickly whereas in plastic they sweat and it goes nowhere except back into the buds.

Anyway i will try your way and see what happens im always looking for new weed tricks and tips and it may well be that your way works better as ive never tried it i wont say otherwise,cheers for the input


----------



## potroast (Sep 15, 2007)

Natmoon, I believe that you are talking about sweating before drying, and apparently Pool is talking about sweating after some drying.

I don't recall ever hearing about sealing up fresh buds like you say. I would be afraid of fungus. Everything always says to hang them or lay them so they are not touching each other, to avoid fungus.

I've always manicured, hung to dry at least somewhat, then sealed to sweat, which is in effect slowing down the drying time.

HTH


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 15, 2007)

> then sealed to sweat


What do you seal it in potroast?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 15, 2007)

So far i have never had any fungus and i hope it stays that way,dunno if its because i always leave my buds for the last 5-6 days of their lives with no water at all and the last 2-3 days with no light either so they are drier before i cut them of.

Also of note is that i live in england and i notice a lot of the growers who complain of budrot,mould etc. come from much hotter and more humid climates than mine and i think this also plays a part in it being more prevelant in hotter countries,alough it has been really hot and humid and crappy here this year so maybe i will need to be more careful this year.

Also as i said before sweating large amounts this way without turning it and letting it breathe regularly will also bring on the mould,i only have small amounts so its not a problem for me,if i had large amounts i think i would go for the dry a bit before you sweat as well,thanks for the input though


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2007)

I use many sealed jars and use small amounts of buds in them, maybe half full so I can turn it everyday. I aslo keep the jars in a sealed bin so no light gets in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

where did i hear this. the growers bible? i can't remember. but i've heard of it and i've done it.

i used glass jars. let hang for a day or so then put into jars. seal until moisture start to appear on the inside of the jar. then open and air dry for a few hours. then start the process again. 

you have to watch it very closely. opening the jars several times a day the first few days. but it does work. once again i read this in a book somewhere. it produces a bacteria or something that helps break down the chlorophyl(sp). rot and mold can occur so this should be done under a VERY watchful eye.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Sep 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i used glass jars. let hang for a day or so then put into jars. seal until moisture start to appear on the inside of the jar. then open and air dry for a few hours. then start the process again.


How is this different from typical bud curing most people use after first hang drying? Are you talking about glass jars before hang drying?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> How is this different from typical bud curing most people use after first hang drying? Are you talking about glass jars before hang drying?



most people hang for a week or 2. i hung for a day or 2. the weed is still wet when put in the jar. you can open the lid and "pour" moisture out. not to many people are willing to do this. it is very risky. you can lose the whole jar in a few hours if not watched closely.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> most people hang for a week or 2. i hung for a day or 2. the weed is still wet when put in the jar. you can open the lid and "pour" moisture out. not to many people are willing to do this. it is very risky. you can lose the whole jar in a few hours if not watched closely.


Yeah its not a good idea to jar,bag etc. very wet bud and you have to be careful keep your eye on it,if it looks really sweaty open the bag up and let it breathe on some paper,and in hotter countries,rooms do what fdd says and check it a lot


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

where did i read this though? was it the original growers guide? i used to do this years ago. haven't done it in awhile.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> where did i read this though? was it the original growers guide? i used to do this years ago. haven't done it in awhile.


I read this about 16 years or so ago in a pot book in an old hippie store,i never even bought the book as i was skint,but the owner didnt mind me looking through the book as i had bought some seeds from him.
I think i read for about an hour bits and pieces from different sections.
I also cannot remember the name of the book,i have tried but totally failed.
Id like to think that maybe we read the same old book lol


----------



## natmoon (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok after googling for old cannabis books i found it by recognizing the cover art,this is the book i read in the shop all those years ago.

The Art of Modern Hashmaking
Methods for Preparation of Extremely Potent Cannabis Products
by D. Gold

I think i will buy it just for nostalgia purposes lol


----------



## VirginHarvester (Sep 15, 2007)

So how much difference in potency and taste would these methods make? Maybe I should do it the easy way and just hang for 6-10 days then jar them, ? 

Also, should I plan to have a dehumidifier as well as a fan or will just keeping room temp down in the low 70s take care of it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> So how much difference in potency and taste would these methods make? Maybe I should do it the easy way and just hang for 6-10 days then jar them, ?
> 
> Also, should I plan to have a dehumidifier as well as a fan or will just keeping room temp down in the low 70s take care of it?



the idea is to cure it as slow as possible.


----------



## vince (Sep 15, 2007)

Very curious. Wonder if someone is up to prove it? Any mythbusters out there?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 15, 2007)

vince said:


> Very curious. Wonder if someone is up to prove it? Any mythbusters out there?


You supply the bud i will smoke it all and then tell you if its truelol


----------



## potroast (Sep 16, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> What do you seal it in potroast?



Any airtight container will work, glass and metal being preferred. I use metal cookie tins, the large, round, flat tins that shortbread cookies come in. They hold a lot of buds on sticks, and are easily opened and inspected and aired out. Then they go into glass wide-mouth mason jars for storage.

HTH


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2007)

potroast said:


> Any airtight container will work, glass and metal being preferred. I use metal cookie tins, the large, round, flat tins that shortbread cookies come in. They hold a lot of buds on sticks, and are easily opened and inspected and aired out. Then they go into glass wide-mouth mason jars for storage.
> 
> HTH




you said "shortbread cookies". mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vince (Sep 16, 2007)

natmoon said:


> You supply the bud i will smoke it all and then tell you if its truelol


Yeah, tell me where you live and I will send it to you. ROFL.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 16, 2007)

vince said:


> Yeah, tell me where you live and I will send it to you. ROFL.


 Sure lol.
Anon Anonomizer
po box no 1234
England


----------



## vince (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry bro.... i dont ship overseas...now if you were in the hawaii..that;s diff


----------



## natmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Err ok dude


----------



## iwantspliff (Sep 23, 2007)

hi peeps ive jus cut my baby down its hangin upside down now but i was readin ur posts and was wonderin how does the stuff taste??  im lookin to get that sweet skunk taste that i miss so much with all this shit stuff about


----------



## natmoon (Sep 23, 2007)

Try growing sweet skunk for the sweet taste lol


----------



## iwantspliff (Sep 23, 2007)

im growin skunk#1 from senci seed bank in dam its my first harvest i really dont wanna get that farmery graden taste i want it to taste like skunk so im hangin it now if i wait till twig snaps then sweat it in a big glass jar will that help?? any advise


----------



## Lacy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Yes I would like to know also. This is the part I don't have a clue about. *


VirginHarvester said:


> How is this different from typical bud curing most people use after first hang drying? Are you talking about glass jars before hang drying?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 23, 2007)

After its touch dry and just a little bit springy from hanging is when i put it in the jars,i also sweat mine first in plastic bags but this can cause mould if your not careful.
If you want the best bud then you have to sweat,dry and cure it for months simple as that


----------



## Berlynn (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive been told that paper bags absorb alot of the smell and flavor from the buds. I believe the same holds true for storing buds in refrigerator.


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 21, 2009)

bump to 2009. 
its that good!


----------



## monty Python (Jun 26, 2010)

bump to 2010. 
its that good!


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jun 26, 2010)

I know this thread is like 3 years old but its back at the top now so... lol. Can someone school me on this sweat curing? I get the basics but don't want to fuck up my crop. I live in Colorado, so drying down here is well.. a bitch. I don't have a proper drying room set up right now and think this method will help with the dry, hot weather we have out here. I can only hang my buds for 2 days before they go crispy, and I have to throw them in jars, in fear of them getting to dry. Or any other method that will leave me with sweet smelling, tasting buds that are sticky to the touch?


----------



## fugit (Sep 12, 2010)

sweating makes pot smell like hay. I hang dry it to a crisp then put it all in a open box. I got the method from urban grower.


----------



## TrueBoy (Jan 10, 2011)

No, its all about "fermentation" and it is done to hemp since ever.
(Same thing Indian/Chinese/Arabs/Europeans do to tea, malt, hops or other consumed (treating) plants for thousands of years... look it up, its about getting rid of the chlorofill)

Its not myth, its also about chemistry: A-THC is collapsing when buds are drying fast and it transforms to cannabinol, which is making you lethargic... (Source: Jorge Servantes)


----------



## djsquid420 (Oct 19, 2013)

The First time I learned about sweating herb was in the early 90's on a trip to Humboldt county , That being said I think they did it to increase smell, flavor, smoothness of smoking and curing time. the way they did it was by putting it in a paper bag then rolling it tight then left it in there car with all the windows closed in the sun for about 6 hours, but you can also do this by putting it in a paper bag rolling it closed tight and then put it in a sealed container like a glass jar or plastic Tupperware leaving it in the sun all day either in your backyard, windowsill, ect.


----------



## SimonD (Oct 20, 2013)

djsquid420 said:


> The First time I learned about sweating herb was in the early 90's on a trip to Humboldt county , That being said I think they did it to increase smell, flavor, smoothness of smoking and curing time. the way they did it was by putting it in a paper bag then rolling it tight then left it in there car with all the windows closed in the sun for about 6 hours, but you can also do this by putting it in a paper bag rolling it closed tight and then put it in a sealed container like a glass jar or plastic Tupperware leaving it in the sun all day either in your backyard, windowsill, ect.


 Yea, leave fresh product under the sun in a closed container. Un-fucking-believable. 

Simon


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 21, 2013)

i still use this method fast forward to 55mins.....(p.s bump 2013 lol)

[video=youtube;tGqNEm4NQ-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGqNEm4NQ-k[/video]


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 6, 2015)

Advice to everyone. Hang for 6 days and when u think its dry. Chop off stalk. But in jars or container for 4 hours to sweat and then put on screens to dry. Repeat if needed. Takes about a week to dry properly.


----------



## f series (Apr 9, 2019)

bump to 2019. 
its that good!


----------



## LinguaPeel (Apr 11, 2019)

SimonD said:


> Yea, leave fresh product under the sun in a closed container. Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Simon


Look a hydro growers reveals himself online to not know a damn thing about Cannabis. How rare! Go mist your buds with cool sugar water and wrap in bro paks for the night, its passed their bedtime.


----------



## mattman089 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bump to 2020
It's THAT good!


----------



## Jay ganja (Sep 2, 2021)

fdd2blk said:


> most people hang for a week or 2. i hung for a day or 2. the weed is still wet when put in the jar. you can open the lid and "pour" moisture out. not to many people are willing to do this. it is very risky. you can lose the whole jar in a few hours if not watched closely.


I'm trying it with a lil one half branch in thery I think it will work great due to it drying even fro. Inside out not outside then bring iside moisture back then seal n burp


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

All this talk about "sweating" buds is just an attempt to slow down the drying process. If you can slow dry in a space with controlled temperature and humidity, you don't need to "sweat" your buds. Paper bag drying is good when you have less or no control over the environment-if they are drying too fast in the bags, you put the paper bag inside a garbage bag to let the RH build back up to a decent level, ie, you "sweat" them. There are FAR better drying threads using modern techniques on this forum, I wouldn't "sweat" this thread too much.


----------

